# Distance between platen and silk screen??



## Tibones (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello,

I recently picked up a tabletop workhorse press.
I'm new to screen printing. What distance must I have between the silk screen and the platen??
For example on a two color job when I lower the screen and its too tight against the platen wont the first color get on the second screen?? Basically what's a proper height adjustment??? I am confused about this.
The workhorse came with a bolt and two nuts to adjust the distance of the arm and the platen when brought down..


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

of contact should be about 1/8" but might need to be higher depending on the tightness of the screen


----------



## Tibones (Jul 22, 2010)

mrvixx said:


> of contact should be about 1/8" but might need to be higher depending on the tightness of the screen


Hello I'm using 125 mesh screens.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

I like our off contact to be around 1/8"...but if your printing heavy fleece like hoodies...it will need to be much more.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

On multi-color, printing wet on wet, the screen for the second color will pick up some of the ink from the first color. This isn't really a problem. If after 25 shirts or so it begins to smear a little, then clean the back of the second screen. Normally you can go up to at least 100 shirts without smearing. God Bless.


----------



## Texsource Ronnie (Aug 24, 2010)

appy 4 nickels on each corner of your platen and adjust your off contact to this. if doing hoodies double yuor off contact, any questions call me. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## bjparker (Apr 14, 2010)

Texsource Ronnie said:


> appy 4 nickels on each corner of your platen and adjust your off contact to this. if doing hoodies double yuor off contact, any questions call me. GOOD LUCK!


can you elaborate a little more?? im having a heck of a time getting my screen the proper height from my platen, either my prints are blotchy and over deposited with ink or i have to do 2 passes, some of which end up still blotchy and over deposited with ink, especially on black t's with white ink it seems...


----------



## tooleedoo (Nov 2, 2009)

We're did you learn this? I like it .. Make no mistake.. I've never heard that..


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Along with setting your off contact, if your printing white ink on dark garments, you may want to also work your ink. That means stir the hell out of it. White ink is very very thick and it causes issue such as you describe if you don't stir it or don't stir it enough. Good luck to you!!


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Besides mixing, if international coatings, curable reducer 10-15%. When they changed the formula their white even got thicker. I switched to excalibur as the artic white needs no reducer. I just ordered a gallon of the athletic white. What mesh? is it new? Squeegee condition? If all of you tools are good try a stroke without a flood if it doesn't clear screen, dry stroke


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

1/8th which everyone has said...whats something thats 1/8 thickness??? a USPS medium or large pkg priority mailer box. cut it on one end so it opens up, cut again if its too big to handle. if you dont smash the box any flatter its exactly 1/8" thick. If you need more off contact just fold it back to original width for aprox 1/4" like for big fat hoodies. Coroplast like used for political signs is pretty good for higher contact too. 

IC inks are waaay too thick for my liking even after stirring in warm Fl weather. I switched to Triangle alpine white. Its creamy with little stirring and gets better with vigorous mixing and has a soft hand right out of container...I likes it.

As far as 2 colors and first color getting on shirt...it wont matter as long as your press holds registration. If so, it will come down in same place each time. Like stated above...you may have to keep an eye on it and clean it at some point. 

Sometimes on a job that flooding is too much I will place my ink on screen closest to me...and use squeegie to pick up just a bit of ink and push stroke with that only and no flood.


----------



## inkdrips (Aug 16, 2010)

Grab a coroplast yard sign off the road. Set up with that. Thats good distance for your off contact. Also mind your arm strength. If you are righty, focus on keeping the left side of your squeegee pressure even with the right. And try a push stroke. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

